# New FW HH-Alpha Legion and Imperial Fists Transfer Sheets!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So new stuff from FW. First out:

*Solar Auxilia Veletaris Storm Section with Power Axes.*









*Alpha Legion Transfer Sheet.*









*Imperial Fists Transfer Sheet.*


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Loving the I.F sheet, nice crisp looking decals


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

£16 for a sheet of transfers.

You can get blank transfer paper for around $1 (25 sheets for $21 ex. shipping) and just laser print designs onto it. Not that I would ever condone taking a JPEG of a Forgeworld transfer sheet and doing it yourself for one 16th of the cost. Never.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Does anyone else think the Solar Auxilia is some of the dumbest looking stuff GW or FW has ever put out? There's a commander (just looked it up, the Tactical Commander) that I think that looks like a total badass but the entire line really looks too blocky and busy.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

ntaw said:


> Does anyone else think the Solar Auxilia is some of the dumbest looking stuff GW or FW has ever put out? There's a commander (just looked it up, the Tactical Commander) that I think that looks like a total badass but the entire line really looks too blocky and busy.



In the far future, fire fighters wearing buckets will be the elite troops of the world.

Yes. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> In the far future, fire fighters wearing buckets will be the elite troops of the world.


See, now I want to get them and paint them like fire fighters with fire trucks for counts-as Chimeras. Why do ya gotta go saying stuff like this??


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

ntaw said:


> Does anyone else think the Solar Auxilia is some of the dumbest looking stuff GW or FW has ever put out? There's a commander (just looked it up, the Tactical Commander) that I think that looks like a total badass but the entire line really looks too blocky and busy.


They are clunky and dumb looking, but I kind of like them. Yeah, they got that whole firefighter vibe to them, but those are rather charming in its clunkiness. I find it still works for the whole void-combat feel they are going for.
Besides @ntaw use them as traitors to the Blood God. You know, to go along with the whole red firefighter thing.

As usual the transfer sheets look great. Which I think is par for Forgeworld with those so far.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

They're exceptionally detailed models and I totally see the void-combat point you make @Roganzar, I think if I were to narrow it to one lone detail that irks the crap out of me it's where the helmets open up.


----------

